# Question for 18+ year olds: What time do you usually wake up?



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I gotta be honest I thought this thread would be bangin by now...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have a set sleeping schedule, so the time greatly varies. In the past month, I've gotten up as early as 7:00am and as late as 3:30pm.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It ranges from 6:30 to 8:15, depending on my level of exhaustion and whether or not I will be needing to wash and blow dry my hair.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Similar-ish to Just Lurking.
In the last 9 months I've gotten up from anywhere between 6am to about 4pm.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I wake up at 9 p.m. I work the night shift.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't have a set sleeping schedule, so the time greatly varies. In the past month, I've gotten up as early as 7:00am and as late as 3:30pm.


Yeah, it depends on what my schedule is for that day. So I can't really answer :stu. There should be a "no set schedule" option.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

If I have work, I need to be up by 6:45 (which means 7). 

No work? It's usually anywhere from 11 AM to 4 PM.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Between 8 and 8.45. I'd probably sleep in longer if I didn't have a two year old though.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Between 5:30 and 6:15 AM. I have to be at work by 7:30 AM.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

All times of day, although getting up between 3 and 11am when I don't have to is more rare than other times. It's been mostly between 4 and 6pm the past several weeks. I'm trying to fix that now.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Waking up before 12 is a big achievement for me.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

On rare days, I'll wake up between 6am and 9:30am. Most of the time, I wake up between 1pm and 3pm.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

it depends on the day - I work, too.

one day is 8am, then 8:45 the next day, etc.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

6am Mon-Fri, 8am Sat-Sun.


You'd think that getting out of bed that early on weekends I'd be up and about doing something productive with my day. But no, I don't really do anything but lounge around in gym shorts till about noon.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I wake up about 8 or 8:30 whether I want to not. That's because I leave the blinds open and the sun wakes me up at the same time every day. I could just close them, but I'm too stupid to think of that.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

depends on the day

placement - up at 6am
work - up at 8:20am
college - up at 8am
free day - whenever


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Before five. I set my alarm for five and usually wake up about five minutes before. I get up sometime between six and half six. On workdays, that is.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Usualy 7.00AM


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm usually am up until about 3 or 4am and sleep until 1 or 2pm.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Around 12pm. I go to sleep at 5am. This is going to have to change in 2 weeks.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I try to take afternoon and evening classes. So I wake up 12-1pm during the semester and 2-3pm during the breaks.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

8:30-9:30 most days, I probably should have voted for 8:00-8:45. My alarm is set for 7:25.

I would rather sleep in until 10:30-11 if given the choice. But I also find that I don't get as much done except relaxing on those days.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

If I had the choice I'd still be sleeping in past 11am...


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Since I'm currently on winter break I usually wake up past 11. When I'm going back to school I'll have to wake up at around 7am.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There is no usual, all 24 hours on the clock are equally likely times to wake up.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

around 9am lately


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

6:30-7:30 AM is when i wake, i am in bed by midnight.

i wish i could hibernate, though. that would be the best sleep ever. and all the dreams i can have!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

somewhere between 9am to 10am


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

7am for work. Around 10am on weekends/days off.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

lol, I like the results... I am not the only one who wakes up after 11


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I usually wake up at 6am most days due to work..on my days off about 8..well thats when I get up..Im so used to waking up at 6 its difficult to lay in now...so Im usually just dozing between 6-8


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

On my days off from work/school, usually around 11am-ish.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

After 11 when I'm not in school. I also don't have a job. My problem is that I stay up too late..until like 2am-4am.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

normally around 6:30 or 7:00 am. I rarely sleep in.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Before 5 a.m. due to work. I'd like to sleep to about 6:30-7 though.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Usually 10:30 am; 7:30 am on the days I work out


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

About 5:15 am. I work early

10:00 pm and now it's time for bed :yawn


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Generally, with weekdays, around the same time that most of you denziens wake up in order to unwillingly submit your souls to the Machine.

Weekends, whenever.


But I took off work for near 2 weeks and so I'll just sleep whenever I feel like it, usually waking up no earlier than 2:30 PM. Last night, I underestimated the effects of some alcohol and I wound up waking up at 5:00 PM today. I'll probably just call out tomorrow because there is no way I'm going to be able to get to sleep at a decent hour now. Oh well.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> Generally, with weekdays, around the same time that most of you denziens wake up in order to unwillingly submit your souls to the Machine.
> 
> Weekends, whenever.
> 
> But I took off work for near 2 weeks and so I'll just sleep whenever I feel like it, usually waking up no earlier than 2:30 PM. Last night, I underestimated the effects of some alcohol and I wound up waking up at 5:00 PM today. I'll probably just call out tomorrow because there is no way I'm going to be able to get to sleep at a decent hour now. Oh well.


I've been off work for the last 10 days but I've managed to stay on a reasonable schedule. Two years ago I slept through my alarm on my first day due back at work. I think I woke up at 9. I was supposed to be there at 8. I have nightmares about doing that again even though my work was cool about it. Anyway, I feel your pain. Left to my own devices, I rapidly deterioate to a sleeping schedule of going to bed at 5am and waking up at 3pm.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Right now, about 8 am.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm fortunate enough to wake up at 9:30 when I'm not in school, but this semester's going to hit around 7-7:20 a.m.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Between 12:00 and 2:00 usually. Yeah I know kinda late for most people.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

*yawns, votes for past 11*


----------



## Josh O (Jan 5, 2012)

If there was an "other" I could vote. It's really random for me unless I have an obligation and have to be up at a certain time.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Which thoroughly disproves all the stupid doctors and psychiatrists I've had who said the normal sleep/wake cycle for a human (even when not forced on to it) is to wake up at 6am. No poll results in majority waking up that early or even close to it if they don't have to. Not that there aren't a dozen studies disproving this already and most disproving that a full 8hr night of sleep and the rest of the day with no nap is the way our brain is wired. Most people fight their brain's natural system on a daily basis.


----------

